# Diabetic Alert Scent Training Suggestions Near San Diego, CA



## omnivorous (Jan 31, 2014)

I have looked online but I was wondering if anyone here could recomend someone. I will be getting a GSD puppy in a couple months. I am looking to get Obedience, Socialization and most importantly Diabetic Alert/Scent training. Someone close to San Diego, CA if possible. I am not looking to purchase a trained dog or to leave my dog with someone for a couple years. I want to be doing the training while working closely with a professional trainer. I am willing to travel but the closer to San Diego, CA then I would be able to meet with the trainer easily. The farther I would have to travel would make it hard to meet more than once a week. Farther than Los Angeles it would really have to be worth it above all others. I am open to either full on Service Dog training or just basic Diabetic Alert/Scent training coupled with Obedience and Socialization training.

Also training a GSD must not be an issue for the trainer. I am not here to try to give someone a bad name but I had one trainer say they did not want to train GSD and one say that they did not like training GSD for that type of job.

If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. I have already contacted Karma Dog Training and Pro Train which are in San Diego and Vista which are good so traveling there multiple times a week is not an issue.


----------



## LifeHawk (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey there,

How did this end up going for you? I'm about to do the same with a GSD for DAD, coincidentally in San Diego as well. A co-worker of mine trained his DAD himself (not GSD--Lab/Whippet mix), and he has had great results from self-training. 
I'd be interested to hear what you've discovered in the past 12 months. Feel free to private message me.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

It is so hard to find a group that specializes in DADs here, let alone one that will train your personal dog. I ended up having to gather information on the training (I had prior experience training for nosework, but that was it in the scent department) and do it myself. 

I didn't find this until after, but I found this book useful. Only other thing I could think of is try and build a good relationship with a local trainer that is good and that you trust and see if they'd be willing to help? 
DOG A Diabetic's Best Friend Training Guide: Train Your Own Diabetic and Glycemic Alert Dog: Veronica D. Zimmerman: 9781483922539: Amazon.com: Books


----------

